# Zurich



## jb636 (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone sorry that they bought an '07 Zurich? Any regrets or troubles? (besides the weight of the front fork)?

close to pulling the trigger on a new '07 -

thanks


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

Great bike I love it you can't go wrong with it


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

I love mine. Great for training, even a good crit bike ( I like the slacker handling, reminds me of my MTBs). No issues or probs whatsoever.


----------



## jb636 (Nov 3, 2005)

"Slacker handling" - can you expand on this any?

thanks


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

jb636 said:


> "Slacker handling" - can you expand on this any?
> 
> thanks


It's got a more traditional road geometry than many crit-biased bikes (which tend to have steeper seat and head tube angles). Personally, I don't like twitchy bikes, so I love the handling. It's subtle, not a huge difference, but noticable over, say, a Madone.


----------



## Ken Wells (Mar 21, 2007)

*Madonne vs. Lemond Triomphe*

I purchased a used Buenos Aires 07 with Campi record components and chorus crank. I came off a Giant TCR Composite 1. The Giant was quite twitchy on downhill decents and put me in a lower riding. The lemond is rock solid at speed and puts me in a more upright position even with the stem all the way down. I still have not made my mind up as to whether I like the Lemond for racing. My wheels are heavy for a climber and the people I ride with are high level and some X state and national champs that can climb like goats. I looked at the tete de course again today which was sitting next to the new Madonne. Check out the chain stays, the madonne has the same assymetrical stays like the lemond and very similar frame tube shapes. Look at the bottom bracket geometry-very similar. Was the lemond the test bed for the new madonne?


----------



## jb636 (Nov 3, 2005)

Interesting thoughts on the similarities between new Madonne and the Lemond Triomphes. Am sure that they worked together on it. Funny that the Lemonds were 1st to market???
Have you thought about swapping out the wheels to something lighter? 
Sounds like the Lemond is what I may want. Not into racing, just looking for something new and lighter than what I have. Took a Zurich for another test ride on Sunday. This time for 40 minutes - and really noticed just how stiff the bottom bracket was when I got out of the saddle. Hadn't noticed this on my previous test rides, but it was definately stiffer than my current ride.


----------



## steve314 (Mar 15, 2007)

I too am close to pulling the trigger on the 07 Zurich; did anyone else who ended up with a LeMond or Zurich look at Scotts before buying? Two very good lbs's where I live carry LeMond and Scott, respectively. Here are a few questions I have:

1. The Zurich at $2700 (all prices here include basic outfitting and tax, etc.) has full Ultegra; the Scott CR1 Team is 105s for $2200. I'm not sure I can afford the Pro at $3000. I've ridden each a few times; they're so much better than what I'm currently on that I'm not sure I can quite distinguish between the two. I did ride the Team right after a Giant TCR today and definitely noticed a difference—the Scott is so light and stiff and really flies. But I'm buying the bike for the long haul—should I go for Ultegra rather than 105s? (I know this is an eternally debated question, but I had to ask.)

2. I've been poking around on this site for a while now, and LeMond seems less popular or common than Scott and many other brands that show up repeatedly. Reason? The Zurich has all Bontrager components, including a wheelset that people grumble about on this forum a bit; would I be getting more for my money with the Scott and Mavic Aksiums than with the Zurich and Bontrager Race? 

3. The number of bikes out there at this price point is overwhelming—as I said, I've sort of narrowed in part because of what the very good lbs's carry. But is there something else I should consider? Am I looking at two bikes not necessarily in the same category other than price? 

Thanks for any help / advice. I've saved a long time and want to get something top notch that I feel confident in and don't look back. I know bikes in this price point will be generally excellent, and that feel when I test ride is important; I just want to know what other people know from experience.

Thanks.


----------



## norman (Sep 25, 2005)

how about the Kuota Kharma? I myself is debating between the Buenos Aires and the Kharma...


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

norman said:


> how about the Kuota Kharma? I myself is debating between the Buenos Aires and the Kharma...


I think the karma is to flexy


----------



## Ken Wells (Mar 21, 2007)

If you buy a Kuota Kharma you will end up attracting hippy chicks that don't take any birth control which will end up with you paying child support and unable to support your expensive bike habit. This lack of funds will force you to move to a low income neighborhood where you will be gunned down "drive by" style while riding your Costco 
"MegoMacho" bike that you had to purchase after selling your Kuota Kharma. This of course is the better scenario which could take place.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

Ken Wells said:


> If you buy a Kuota Kharma you will end up attracting hippy chicks that don't take any birth control which will end up with you paying child support and unable to support your expensive bike habit. This lack of funds will force you to move to a low income neighborhood where you will be gunned down "drive by" style while riding your Costco
> "MegoMacho" bike that you had to purchase after selling your Kuota Kharma. This of course is the better scenario which could take place.


Easliy the best justification to avoid a bike I've ever heard.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I've enjoyed my Zürich. Been riding it since late December, and have 1,200 miles on it since late February. I replaced the fork and wheels with lighter parts, both Reynolds products I picked cheap on Price Point.


----------



## Ken Wells (Mar 21, 2007)

Did you find the changes were worthwhile on the Zurich? Which wheels did you get? I have noticed that few people know what the new Triomphe frame is or that it even exists. I put mine on craigs list in Los angeles and got one call. I am thinking of keeping mine now and am wondering if the upgrades to fork and wheels are worthwhile or throwing money down the old crapper.


----------

